# AOKPCB 4.1 JB?



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if aokpcb is gonna build a JB version for the showcase, mesmerize etc?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

they havent built a fascinate version yet so i dought it i think they may be done or all i know they may have something up there sleeves


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

ICE said:


> Does anyone know if aokpcb is gonna build a JB version for the showcase, mesmerize etc?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


in the meantime theres mods you can do to some the AOKP /AOSP roms, for instance, change the notification pull down background, say, drop in a pcb jpg, presto! then change out the tweakable MMS messaging background and the conversation list with pcb jpg's can also get the live circuitry wallpaper in the playstore...that can get u closer than any ROM to pcb as you are going to get for right now, but it would be sweet to see team broccoli step back on to the development scene again.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

puk3n said:


> in the meantime theres mods you can do to some the AOKP /AOSP roms, for instance, change the notification pull down background, say, drop in a pcb jpg, presto! then change out the tweakable MMS messaging background and the conversation list with pcb jpg's can also get the live circuitry wallpaper in the playstore...that can get u closer than any ROM to pcb as you are going to get for right now, but it would be sweet to see team broccoli step back on to the development scene again.


 I agree there JB build would probably be packed with features.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

